# Comment éjecter un cd ou dvd de son iMac?



## Secretely (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment éjecter un cd ou dvd de son iMac lorsqu'aucun icône n'apparait sur le bureau?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## DeepDark (22 Novembre 2008)

L'iMac de qui? :rateau:

Non sinon le DVD est bloqué?

Tu as une touche sur le clavier pour ça...
Si ça ne marche pas, appuie sur le bouton de la souris quand l'iMac s'allume


----------



## miaou (22 Novembre 2008)

t'a pas une touche d'injection sur le clavier ?
si oui et si ça marche pas  redémarrer en appuyant sur cette touche 
ou
redémarrer en maintenant le clic de le souris enfoncé 
..
grillé sur le fil..


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2008)

Secretely a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment éjecter un cd ou dvd de son iMac lorsqu'aucun icône n'apparait sur le bureau?
> 
> Merci à l'avance!



Si aucune icône n'apparaît sur le bureau, tu peux essayer par l'utilitaire de disque.

Sinon, en hommage à Bompi, il y a le Terminal :
	
	



```
drutil eject
```


----------



## Secretely (23 Novembre 2008)

Elle ressemble à quoi la touche d'éjection svp?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Secretely a dit:


> Elle ressemble à quoi la touche d'éjection svp?


 Là ça commence à être grave.
Et pour allumer ton iMac, tu sais sur quelle touche appuyer? Par ce que là je me poses des questions.
Pour éjecter un CD, c'est comme sur un PC, ou un lecteur DVD,une mini-chaine ou une platine CD, c'est le bouton avec ce symbole: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et même sur les magnétoscopes, pour éjecter les cassettes VHS, c'est la même touche.

Par pitié, arrêter de croire que les Mac ont été créés sur une autre planète et ont une logique d'utilisation abracadabrantesque. Et utiliser son cerveau ne nuit pas à la santé, au contraire .


----------



## Secretely (23 Novembre 2008)

Bon je viens de trouver (en fait c'est mon ami).  Il ne suffit que d'appuyer sur C tout en redémarrant l'ordi et le tour est joué.


----------

